# MILFORD DUKE



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Is it possible to find a crew list for the MILFORD DUKE i think it was built around 1949 near Hull a crew from Milford arrived in Hull and they fished it's way back to Milford, i was told they were a man short to sail, and i am trying to find out if it was my dad who made up the crew on DUKE'S first trip back to Milford.thank's.... I have been in touch with llangibby eclipse and Milford trawlers, but no luck yet the Dukes first skipper was Albert Saunders.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Crew agreements for 1949 and 1950, for Official number 183931 (Milford Duke), here:




__





Search results: 183931 | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk





Not downloadable so it means a personal visit or pay the staff to copy them for you.

Dave W


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi Dave thank you for your help in looking for dad's records regards rustytrawler


----------



## Puffin's skipper (Nov 15, 2011)

rustytrawler said:


> Is it possible to find a crew list for the MILFORD DUKE i think it was built around 1949 near Hull a crew from Milford arrived in Hull and they fished it's way back to Milford, i was told they were a man short to sail, and i am trying to find out if it was my dad who made up the crew on DUKE'S first trip back to Milford.thank's.... I have been in touch with llangibby eclipse and Milford trawlers, but no luck yet the Dukes first skipper was Albert Saunders.


There was an off shoot company of London Greek years ago. I was on an old beat up liberty boat called Merchant Duke, all their ships ended 'Duke' but they were all Tramp cargo steamers not trawlers.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi puffin . the ships crew were all on Milford duke, i am now trying the national archives, thanks regards rustytrawler


----------

